# Aggressive Strain?



## andi1872 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have heard there is a strain of aggressive golden retrievers. Does anyone have any advice on what pedigree's to avoid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello...Unfortunately, there is no 1 aggressive strain/line of Goldens, but bad breeding practices without temperament, among other criteria, considered when deciding to Breed. 

There are several members who are Breeders and can better inform you as to how to find a quality Breeder and get a wonderful pup for your family. You might also read through our puppy forum...I'm sure this info is there also.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hi and welcome to the forum!
I second what Paula says, there aren't really any "lines" that are noted for aggression, but there are certainly a couple of breeders who have produced some aggressive dogs through a few of their breedings. If you are considering particular breeders, you can always post here and ask for opinions of those breeders and/or their dogs.
You will find some wonderful breeders here on the forum who breed great goldens with wonderful temperaments if you have not already decided on a breeder.
One thing you should always ask a potential breeder....have you ever had to take a puppy back, and if so, why?
Good luck!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know of any per say. I can say though, that ANY dog/golden can become aggressive due to poor training, management and situations.

I think ANY breeder out there can say they've had one or two pups with 'issues' depending on what's gone on with the dog at home. I work at a kennel and we get lots of dogs of all breeds with issues, some due to getting attacked at off leash parks, some due to breeding and 'how the dog is' and some due to the dogs being spoiled - the latter often are people who go to 'positive only' training classes where the dog is never told 'NO' to anything and just rewarded for doing the right thing. 

Now before I get attacked on all sides, let me explain. I do use positive methods with my dogs and tons of rewards, but there are times where I say 'NO' to them in training (like NO, you may not take off and go swimming instead of doing agility with me even if swimming is your fav thing to do, or NO, I am not training a beagle today, so you will be doing attention work and not having the option of sniffing for bunnies while working on stays). There are also times when it's more like 'NO, HAVE YOU LOST YOUR BRAINS FORGET THAT BULL!!!!!' things like snarking at other dogs going past or reacting to another dog snarking where there is the option to ignore that rude behavior, or flying to the end of the leash screaming their lungs out because another dog is getting to do something and it's not our turn. 

More of an issue with my border collie, who got some bad habits going to an 'all positive' traininig building where I wasn't allowed to use anything other than a buckle collar (he would rather lunge and scream at the other dogs playing than have food, and did figure out if he looked at me for a second he'd get a click and treat for doing so and then could go back to screaming at other dogs for a minute or two). We were told in a year or two, after working him a lot on attention for reward only, maybe he'd be ready to run on a team (he could do the whole game if he was the only dog doing so). 

We switched groups, put a prong collar on him, got on his case for acting like a goofus and ran in a tournie six WEEKS later.... he still had some issues but didn't cross over or become out of control...

Lana


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, you are going to get attacked for this stance...but not by me! Probably because I own a kennel, and see the same things....



Bender said:


> I work at a kennel and we get lots of dogs of all breeds with issues, some due to getting attacked at off leash parks, some due to breeding and 'how the dog is' and some due to the dogs being spoiled - the latter often are people who go to 'positive only' training classes where the dog is never told 'NO' to anything and just rewarded for doing the right thing.
> 
> Now before I get attacked on all sides, let me explain. I do use positive methods with my dogs and tons of rewards, but there are times where I say 'NO' to them in training (like NO, you may not take off and go swimming instead of doing agility with me even if swimming is your fav thing to do, or NO, I am not training a beagle today, so you will be doing attention work and not having the option of sniffing for bunnies while working on stays). There are also times when it's more like 'NO, HAVE YOU LOST YOUR BRAINS FORGET THAT BULL!!!!!' things like snarking at other dogs going past or reacting to another dog snarking where there is the option to ignore that rude behavior, or flying to the end of the leash screaming their lungs out because another dog is getting to do something and it's not our turn.
> 
> ...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

>>::::GASP::::<<< you say "NO" to a dog!???!?!!!! BLASPHEMY!!!! You'll crush their souls!!!!

I think I've got the vapors now!


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm sure 99% of the time the owner is at foult with an aggressive dog. I made all the mistakes with my Dani Girlie girl. After having a dog that didn't like other dogs I swore to myself this will not happen to me again. Dani's Temperament was not always that what was expected of a Golden Retriever. She was fine with people of any age but didn't care much for dogs or cats. She was a brillent Retriever though but she would have never worked under a Gun since she was afraid of loud shots/Rockets, Thunder. Obedience classes were a drag to her and she didn't have fun. She came from a Lady who had Mom and Dad and bred them to make Money. After picking up Dani I never heard from her again. I had no suport so to speak from that Breeder. Dani had a good life I think, she was always with us, she was exercised, she had some dog buddies that she played with but she still lived in a Bubble.
I know I did everything wrong with her. I kept her from meeting new dogs since I hated the way she acted meeting new dogs. The trainers we worked with didn't give any good sugestions other then really mess her up. After Dani died we still had ZsaZsa but we wanted to get another golden. I got in touch with the Mile High Golden Retriever Club and they got me in touch with Bogart's Breeder. Bogart was a very mellow Puppy, very easy going, very diffrent from Dani as a puppy. He loves training, he wants to please, he would be an awesome assistance dog since he is non reactive on leash just trotts by other dogs or people. I sozialised the hell out of him and he probably would have been the same way without since he is such a mellow fellow but I swore that I will have a dog that I can take anywhere and he knows how to behave himself. He always only wears a flat collar he gets a stern no when he needs it but then he shapes up. He couldn't care less about thunder, Rockets he sleeps through 4th of July. We have been walking in 2 Parades now once for his Breeders obedience school and showing off her puppies in her towns parade and a couple of weeks ago for our Rescue/ obedience school here in town and he was awesome. Crowds don't bother him dogs don't bother him, he thinks Kids are just great. He has never growled at me or even thought about it, if 2 dogs fight he runs to me because he doesn't want anything to do with that. He was raised with all positive reenforcement I guess I got long winded, sorry. I will only raise a dog that way anymore. No more of the old school training for me or my dog.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

OMG. There ARE others... I actually teach a puppy "NO!" pretty much before anything else! OLD School... Always has worked for me, and I have REALLY happy, and really well behaved, well adjusted dogs. 
So, sue me.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> >>::::GASP::::<<< you say "NO" to a dog!???!?!!!! BLASPHEMY!!!! You'll crush their souls!!!!
> 
> I think I've got the vapors now!


This post made me giggle.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I didn't giggle.
I didn't snicker.
I laughed out loud good and hard!



mdoats said:


> This post made me giggle.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

OK to be fair, I've seen some lines that seem to have a preponderance of aggression - even among handlers who know what they are doing. Are they sharp dogs? To some extent...they should not be intact - should have been neutered YEARS ago. When you see over and over again (and they're both popular New England sires) goldens that are so difficult to handle - even at 10 weeks from multiple bitch lines, well....

But it's funny - these folks who have these dogs (anyone ever met a golden that TOOK DOWN a rottie?) won't admit what they have and are offended when people won't train with them - I won't even work my dogs in the same room with two of them. 

There's another breeder here who has the reputation of breeding "aggressive goldens" - particularly from the folks' above points of view - though her dogs are unrelated to their dogs (Of course). I've had MANY of the "breeder's" puppies in my classes and while I find them to be very smart, very bold and they easily become manipulative of their owners (I lift my lip so you stop brushing my tail) I've found that "breeder" tends to put puppies in homes where I would not put puppies, with people that I wouldn't sell puppies to - certainly not IMO puppies that are so bold from the get-go. Her puppies are raised in a garage - I'm not sure how much exposure they get as youngsters. Her puppies who end up in experienced homes who set boundaries (or they come to class and the people learn how to set boundaries) and are consistent about reminding the puppy early on that "it might be attached to you but its MY tail" (and other assorted puppy nonsense) they never have any further problems.

Interesting eh?

Erica


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

No, is the word puppies and three year olds most relate to. It's essential vocabulary! Short, sharp and to the point.


----------



## egcc (Feb 23, 2009)

This is a great post. I loved our puppy class. We used positive training methods, but our trainer made darn sure that we knew that it was essential to let our pup know when she was doing something very wrong (for her own safety). However, she taught us to use the phrase "Uh uh" (not sure how to phonetically spell it, but I hope you know what I mean) in lieu of "no." She said the dogs hear "no" so much anyway we should do something different. She also made sure we were clear that we had to do it with a strong, firm, low voice. Teaching your dog not to do something by verbal command and positive training are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with egcc. We were taught the uh-uh too. Or 'ach' for a harsher sound. It's meant to get the pup's attention back on the handler and avoids having to repeat a command.

I guess I can come out of the closet now: 

My name is Elisabeth and I have spoken sharply to Penny in the past.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I do not have a problem with dogs being taught what "No" or "ack" means. My goldens have always been taught those words.
I also agree many breeeders, owners etc are responsible for aggressive dogs.and those dogs, at least many can be taught and worked with.

My own Gunner has fear aggression and because he is obedience trained it is under control. BUT, my point is the word "control" . Because I cannot change the fact Gunner has anxiety and reacts that way to strange dogs. I control him, we don't go to dog parks or Petsmart where he will come upon strange dogs. he has a happy life with our big family of dogs, people and activity. I am the one who misses other dog activities. : (

But I definitely don't like to see all owners or dogs blamed for lack of socialization or training. Gunner has had plenty of both and he still has anxiety, just like people do.


----------

